# Chris Paul



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

from what i have seen this far chris paul...he is probably one of the best point guards in the league... how good do you guys think this kid can get.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I think he can become really, really good. Well he's already good but he can become great. He's already been compared to a few great point guards as a rookie. Some of the great pgs of all time (Magic, Isiah) have nothing but good things to say about the kid. I hope his game continues to grow.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

his good but you wouldnt put him up there with baron davis


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> his good but you wouldnt put him up there with baron davis


actually i would put him up there with BD... i think his as good as him


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Heck, I'd choose Paul over BD just based on attitude alone.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Baron Davis has never been as good as Paul was as a rookie.It's not that close actually.Paul does all the good things that Baron does and none of the bad things


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

it's not even close between Baron and Paul. paul is ahead by a mile. with paul, he knows how to win, and he'll give you more than 40 games a year.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

CP3 = NBA HOFer waiting to happen
he will probably be the best pure PG next year (Nash has stats, but all he can do is drive + kick and shoot)


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

pmac34 said:


> CP3 = NBA HOFer waiting to happen
> he will probably be the best pure PG next year (Nash has stats, but all he can do is drive + kick and shoot)



agree with everything. except one thing. best pure point next year:


shaun livingston.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I always looked Baron as an undersized SG, he can pass, but the way he makes decisitions on the court are more SG like.
On the other hand Paul is a PG and DISTRIBUTES the ball like a king.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Id like to see Paul hit a consistent three pointer for me to put him in the top PG's.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

supermati said:


> I always looked Baron as an undersized SG, he can pass, but the way he makes decisitions on the court are more SG like.
> On the other hand Paul is a PG and DISTRIBUTES the ball like a king.




You took the words write out of my mouth, supermati...but I agree w/ JSimo12, Paul's gotta improve his 3 pt. shooting...and he will


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Lol Ronnie i think we all know that chris paul would be chosen by the fans over baron davis at least 49 out of about 60 times


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

melo4life said:


> Lol Ronnie i think we all know that chris paul would be chosen by the fans over baron davis at least 49 out of about 60 times


why 49 out of 60... lOL :basket:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

JMES HOME said:


> why 49 out of 60... lOL :basket:


just a random thing i said


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

melo4life said:


> just a random thing i said


Okay......


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

well im sorry that baron davis gets injured every 10 bloody games!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if he didnt get injured all the time he would be an allstar every year.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol


----------

